# Grocery Shopping



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

Someone recently told me about a store in Jocotepec (I think it begins with an "S") that is the Mexican equivalent of WalMart...does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'm not impressed with the WalMart here in Ajijic and would like to find a more economical place to buy things that aren't available in the markets. Any suggestions anyone has is more than welcome.

I also need to have an extra key made for my apartment...where can I do this?

Where is the nearest Costco and is it a good place for buying necessities...I DO NOT have to have the same brands I bought in the U.S.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

JD


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Jocotopec, you will find Bodega Aurrera, an early Sam's Club relative in Mexico but no longer a membership store. It is on the right as you enter town from the east.
There are Costco stores in Zapopan at Av. Vallarta and Sanzio, across from Plaza Galerias, as well as on Guadalajara's Lopez Mateo Sur extension, south of the intersection of the periferico and just a bit south of the Sam's/Walmart/Applebee's complex on that same highway. In both Costco locations, you will find a Mega store across the parking lot; an excellent place to shop and also part of the Costco corporate family. At Lake Chapala, there is a Walmart in San Antonio Tlayacapan, and a Soriana store at the north edge of Chapala.


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Jocotopec, you will find Bodega Aurrera, an early Sam's Club relative in Mexico but no longer a membership store. It is on the right as you enter town from the east.
> There are Costco stores in Zapopan at Av. Vallarta and Sanzio, across from Plaza Galerias, as well as on Guadalajara's Lopez Mateo Sur extension, south of the intersection of the periferico and just a bit south of the Sam's/Walmart/Applebee's complex on that same highway. In both Costco locations, you will find a Mega store across the parking lot; an excellent place to shop and also part of the Costco corporate family. At Lake Chapala, there is a Walmart in San Antonio Tlayacapan, and a Soriana store at the north edge of Chapala.


Thanks for the great answer...Where do you shop for items not found in the markets? Where do you think you find the best prices?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We live in Chapala and do our shopping at the Mercado Publico, Soriana and Surtidor.


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

rebelde said:


> Store that begins with an S? sounds like soriana to me..i like that store but there prices are a little high imo


Where do find the best prices for items not found in the markets? Have you gone to all of the four markets, Ixtlahuacan, Chapala, Ajijic and Jocotepec and, if so, do you find one better than the other?


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Jocotopec, you will find Bodega Aurrera, an early Sam's Club relative in Mexico but no longer a membership store. It is on the right as you enter town from the east.
> There are Costco stores in Zapopan at Av. Vallarta and Sanzio, across from Plaza Galerias, as well as on Guadalajara's Lopez Mateo Sur extension, south of the intersection of the periferico and just a bit south of the Sam's/Walmart/Applebee's complex on that same highway. In both Costco locations, you will find a Mega store across the parking lot; an excellent place to shop and also part of the Costco corporate family. At Lake Chapala, there is a Walmart in San Antonio Tlayacapan, and a Soriana store at the north edge of Chapala.


Oops! Forgot to ask you about the four markets, Ixtlahuacan, Chapala, Ajijic and Jocotepec - have you been to each and, if so, do you find one better than the other?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you are confused by the terminology.
Markets are 'mercados' and 'mercados publicos' located in towns of any size. Ajijic does not have one. Chapala and Jocotopec do.
'Tianquis' are the weekly traveling street stalls set up in most towns and villages.
The 'big box stores' and other large chains are much the same everywhere in the world.


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> We live in Chapala and do our shopping at the Mercado Publico, Soriana and Surtidor.


Thank you again, but where is Surtidor?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Surtidor de la Ribera is a local grocery store with locations in Ajijic, Chapala, Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos and, perhaps, more. The largest and most modern store is in Chapala, on the west side of F. Madero almost next to the SurtiWash where you can have your car washed and detailed while you shop, solving the parking problem. There is also a bookstore in front of the car wash.


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Surtidor de la Ribera is a local grocery store with locations in Ajijic, Chapala, Ixtlahuacan de los Membrillos and, perhaps, more. The largest and most modern store is in Chapala, on the west side of F. Madero almost next to the SurtiWash where you can have your car washed and detailed while you shop, solving the parking problem. There is also a bookstore in front of the car wash.


Thank you very much!


----------



## cookjmex (Aug 12, 2009)

Isn't there a new Costco on the road between Jocotopec and Guadalajara? I know that there is an outlet mall about 1/2 way between Joco and Guad on the west side which has many, many stores with fairly decent prices, certainly better than you'll get in the malls in Guad.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, there is a new Costco and a Mega just south of the Sam's/Walmart/Applebee's complex on Lopez Mateo Sur extension south of the Guadalajara periferico. On the opposite side of the highway, a mile or so even further south, is a Superama. This is the rapidly growing area called 'Nuevo Galicia'.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

jdarbonne said:


> Someone recently told me about a store in Jocotepec (I think it begins with an "S") that is the Mexican equivalent of WalMart...does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'm not impressed with the WalMart here in Ajijic and would like to find a more economical place to buy things that aren't available in the markets. Any suggestions anyone has is more than welcome.
> 
> I also need to have an extra key made for my apartment...where can I do this?
> 
> ...


I'm seeing a lot of helpful posts here in reply to your question, and perhaps I missed it if someone answered your question about the "S" store. It's called S-Mart. There are several in Ciudad Juarez, bu I don't know about your area. If you do have one near you, though, check it out. The ones here are great places to shop.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of helpful posts here in reply to your question, and perhaps I missed it if someone answered your question about the "S" store. It's called S-Mart. There are several in Ciudad Juarez, bu I don't know about your area. If you do have one near you, though, check it out. The ones here are great places to shop.


El Paso. This is an old thread (2009), that was reactivated by a spammer who just wanted to push his own web site.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I see what you mean. Thanks.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Soriana? It's my personal favorite place to shop. All the same amenities of Walmart, but cheaper.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, there is a new Costco and a Mega just south of the Sam's/Walmart/Applebee's complex on Lopez Mateo Sur extension south of the Guadalajara periferico. On the opposite side of the highway, a mile or so even further south, is a Superama. This is the rapidly growing area called 'Nuevo Galicia'.


To the naked eye CostcoUSA and CostcoMexico look the same. Don't be fooled by the similarities, I have found that there are some major differences between the two. But when it comes to pricing items I have no idea. CostcoUSA is known for having low, discount prices on most of their items. Is CostcoMexico known for having low prices?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

MichelleRN said:


> To the naked eye CostcoUSA and CostcoMexico look the same. Don't be fooled by the similarities, I have found that there are some major differences between the two. But when it comes to pricing items I have no idea. CostcoUSA is known for having low, discount prices on most of their items. Is CostcoMexico known for having low prices?


I shop at CostcoMexico and would like to know the differences between the two.


----------

